# Boarding



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this ended up in the wrong forum.

I don't board my dogs, but I do board dogs in my home. Depending on the behavior, they may be just a part of the pack, or I may keep them separated from my dogs. I also take care of dogs in other people's homes.

One benefit that you may get from boarding him at the trainer who is familiar with him is maybe she will continue to work with him while you are on vacation. All of my boarders are either dogs we have done boarding school training (they live with us for 3 weeks) with or they are previous fosters. Either way, I know how they interact, or don't interact, with my dogs and cats.


----------

